# Best Worst Movies



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a deep, burning love for bad movies. Some of my favorites are Troll 2, The Room, and Birdemic. They're great because they're not purposely bad. There's a real sincerity that what they were doing was actually good, but the films fail on almost every level possible. Not that I have any problem with purposefully bad movies, but they just aren't as fun or special.

What are some of your favorites? Bonus if they're on Netflix Instant!*

_*Try The Frog Prince, Sealed with a Kiss, or The Apple on there. The Frog Prince is especially delicious._


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

The 90s version of Romeo and Juliet I found very hilarious. I watched it with a group of people who make jokes, so that could be part of why it was so funny. I don't think it's instant on netflix.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Pink Flamingos was pretty bad. I couldn't stop watching it though.


----------



## Lawless Land (Jul 10, 2012)

The room...dear god that's just hilarious despite the fact it has to be the worst acting and writing ever. Oh and just about any B listed horror movie is great.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Before there was the Matrix, there was Kung Pow: Enter the Fist. The hero actually fights a cow. How can you beat that?


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't think of one right now. But I really laughed with/at Shaolin Soccer...


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

The Onion Movie: it was funny but very hard to follow because the story line was episodic. @Adrift uhm I think the Matirx was first in 1999, kung pow was 2002. The cinematography just made it seem older


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Yikes, I was way off. I thought Kung Pow came out in the early 90s, but now I remember the Matrix style cow fight.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Terror Toons. My friend brought that movie over one time and it was...an experience of sorts I suppose. If you don't want B horror movies (that movie deserves it's own C grade), the Mario Brothers movie was pretty terrible yet oddly good.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

The Happening with Marky Mark.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hot Rod. I love this movie to death. It is funny every time I watch it, but I also feel like that movie makes me less smart by the end.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I just saw a movie called Vampire's Kiss. It was on TV, so I watched it and it made me think of this thread. Nicolas Cage is the star of it. His performance is hilarious. First of all it sounds like he's trying to do some sort of accent, but it sounds really funny to me. It sounds like a voice I would use if I'm pretending to be a fancy person. Also he is just so dramatic that I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Black Dynamite. Well, it's just plain hilarious, but it allows small amounts of funny fail in.
Alien Resurrection. Well, a lot of it is hatably bad, but the rest is incompotent enough to lol at.
Ricki-Oh: The Story Of Ricky. You just have to see it for yourself, XD.
The Star Wars Holiday Special. Oh my God it's so terrible, oh it's horrible- I need brain bleach.
Reefer Madness. It makes Marijuana look funny and it gets 2x funnier when you're drunk.
Troll 2. The film may be one of the worst ever made; the sheer level of fail is indescribable.
The Hobbit. Well, the animated version is just funny on accident.
Gi Joe: The Rise Of Cobra. It fails as a war movie in the most giggle-inducing way possible.
The Room. All that needs to be said is "You're tearing me apart, Lisa."
Planet Terror. Body to the point of being gross and violent to absurdity, but it remains lulzy.
The Wicker Man. The one with Nicholas Cage, and his desperate please to not get the bees.
Maximum Overdrive. Yep, Stephen King movies tend to be good at providing unintentional lulz.
The Man Who Saves The World. It's called Turkish Star Wars, which is all I will say.
Cool As Ice. It's The Room, if you added a white wannabe cool 90's rapper.
Boku No Pico. I can't do it; I'm trolling you- whatever you do, just don't watch this thing.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh!! You might want to check out Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## iscem42 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ooh. I loved the original Total Recall for how badly executed so much of it was. Out of place one-liners and everything. Also Don: The Chase Begins Again, though this may in part be because of hilariously bad subtitles in some areas


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

One of my hobbies is researching bad movies, TV series, ect. I don't know I get a kick out of bile fascination. I know of most of the major ones you could name.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Night of the Comet


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know how I forgot to mention I Know Who Killed Me. The Agony Booth has a beautiful recap of it.



Lesley Drakken said:


> One of my hobbies is researching bad movies, TV series, ect. I don't know I get a kick out of bile fascination. I know of most of the major ones you could name.


Mine, too. TVTropes is a godsend in that regard. What are some of your favorites that are a little more obscure? Mine would be Santa and the Ice Cream Bunny, although Rifftrax recently covered it, so maybe it's gone up in visibility. I had to order it from a sketchy online store just to find it.

Oh!

Jimmy the Boy Wonder. It's just... It just _is_.


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

cue5c said:


> I don't know how I forgot to mention I Know Who Killed Me. The Agony Booth has a beautiful recap of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Santa and the Ice Cream Bunny is one of my favorites too. It's just so ridiculously nonsensical it's almost anti-art. 

Ever heard of North?


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Lesley Drakken said:


> Santa and the Ice Cream Bunny is one of my favorites too. It's just so ridiculously nonsensical it's almost anti-art.
> 
> Ever heard of North?


I have not!


----------

